# Pigeons falling from sky



## equinebliss

Hi everyone,
I recently had a very strange experience with pigeons and came across this website to see what others might think. Here's the story....
I was driving to work on highway 101 early Saturday morning. Around 6:30 I noticed a flock of birds, about 100, that gathered directly above the road and formed into a chaotic rounded group and started to shake violently. They were not in any specific formation as I usually see them fly and their wings were flapping. It was as if they were either being electrocuted or being attacked by something (possibly other birds). It happened within a second then about 5 pigeons dropped straight down and hit the highway and bounced. They appeared completely dead by that time. After they dropped the group of birds made a formation and flew away. 

I was in complete shock when I saw this. I could not figure out what happened. It was hard to tell if all the birds were pigeons or just a few so I was wondering if maybe this was a sabotage attack by other birds on a few pigeons. There was a power line that crossed the highway about 50 feet prior to the birds, is there a possibility all of them got electrocuted and only a few of them died? We returned to the site a day later and I got a few pictures of the birds left on the road. I could only find 3 but I didn't have much time to search and I'm guessing a few of them got hit by other cars on the road. If they did get electrocuted why would they have fallen so far away from the power lines. 

I'm very curious what happened as this was one of the oddest experiences I have ever had. Any ideas would be appreciated!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Sounds more like a flock of blackbirds/grackles than pigeons, if they were flying crazily. Either way, it sounds like they either hit the powerlines from being so crowded together, and got electrocuted (doubt it) or broke their neck/other bones. Or they could have gotten hurt just as badly by flying into each other or if a hawk/falcon flew through the flock and tried to catch them.
If these were someone's birds, those 5 might have been rollers that couldn't stop before they hit the ground. But if they were pigeons, and they were in town, they were more likely ferals.


----------



## equinebliss

I didn't see any hawks or larger birds. When the birds got rattled they did it in a ball 50ft away from the power lines which makes me think it wasn't electrocution. I saw the whites of the pigeons bellies as they were falling which makes me think they were dead mid-flight. 

Do blackbirds/grackles attack pigeons? 

The only ones that were dead on the ground were pigeons. They didn't have noticeable attack scars. One had road burn and one was complete except for a broken neck.


----------



## pdpbison

Hi equinebliss,



Even if small or similar size Birds attack other Birds in flight, no one drops out of the sky from it or dies instantly.


A hard 'hit' from a Hawk could knock a smaller Bird uncounsious, but that would be a very different scenario.


No way flying over Power Lines would do this.


Where are you located? 


And, what sort of installations or other are close by to that scene, any idea?


----------



## equinebliss

The incident occurred on Highway 101 in Morgan Hill, just south of San Jose, CA. There is not much activity near the highway other than a few shopping centers and housing developments which are at least 100 yds from the road. 

It was so bizarre and un-natural. I will look again tomorrow when I drive through but I can't think of any reasonable explanation.


----------



## pdpbison

If I had to guess, I'd say it was some DOD or related contractor or affiliate shoulder-firing or testing a portable, hand held particle Beam or 'Energy' Weapon or focused EMP Weapon or Microwave Weapon of some kind, or showing the function to someone casually.


----------



## equinebliss

Is this related to Harrp? Someone else mentioned this may be the cause.


----------



## george simon

*If this was a wild flock of pigeons they may have just got done feeding at the local mall where some of the birds got into POISON feed for rats or mice, or they may have tumblers ( a type of pigeon) that did not pull out of the tumble in time. But I believe it was a case of poisoning. * GEORGE


----------



## equinebliss

Hi George, thanks for your feedback.
I considered this as well but felt poisoning would not cause a group of birds to go into shock mid-flight and only a few of them fall dead while the rest of the flock flew away. Maybe this is how birds react to certain poisons?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Poison would definitely do it. Some people put out poison in town where the big flocks are  It causes them to go into seizure-like fits before they die.


----------



## equinebliss

I didn't realize poison would suddenly effect a bird and within seconds (or a second) kill them. If it was poison I wonder why the other birds reacted but only a few of them fell.


----------



## Jaye

I think , sadly, the explanation is one of the two mentioned about....equally reprehensible. Makes my blood boil, dammit.
*
A sure way to tell would be an autopsy of one of the birds.*

Are there any places directly in the vicinity with common pigeon flocks, where someone might feed them ?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

equinebliss said:


> I didn't realize poison would suddenly effect a bird and within seconds (or a second) kill them. If it was poison I wonder why the other birds reacted but only a few of them fell.


They may have been the only ones of the flock who happened to feed in that area. Or they could have been the ones who ate the most of it. Or, in an even more sad case, the others who ingested it may have already fallen to their death prior to you seeing the flock


----------



## equinebliss

Jaye - Not that I know of but I don't live in the area only drive through it. There is a lot of open space and not much development nearby. I'm guessing there is a few office buildings at least 100 yards away, maybe even further.


----------



## george simon

equinebliss said:


> Jaye - Not that I know of but I don't live in the area only drive through it. There is a lot of open space and not much development nearby. I'm guessing there is a few office buildings at least 100 yards away, maybe even further.


*Hi Equiebliss, The poison used to kill rats and mice will kill other animals it is not a fast killing poison it causes the animal to bleed to death.*GEORGE


----------



## pdpbison

Does not sound like Poison to me.


The usual Commercial Avicides typically cause the Bird to become un-cordinated, grounded, convulsing over hours or a day, then, expiring or muddling through.


Rodenticides, as George mentions, are usually Warfarin based and take time, work over days, and inhibit normal blood viscosities/coagulations causing internal bleeding and death.

Pesticides would not act in this way on Birds...fine one minute, takes off, falls dead out of the air...infinitely more likely, would be takes off, flys fine, flys poorly, lands however well or poolrly, is sick, or dies.


Possibly somewhere in the vast array of Poisons, there is something which could do this, but, this just does not sound like 'poison' to me.


Where, rather, it does sound like any of various 'Energy Weapons' or Microwave or 'Beam' related Weapons, and is exactly what those would do if directed to a flock of Birds.



Even a conventional Radio Station, if Broadcasting, and, a Flock of Birds got too close to the Brodcast-Antenna, it would do this.


----------



## Quazar

pdpbison said:


> Does not sound like Poison to me.
> .....
> Where, rather, it does sound like any of various 'Energy Weapons' or Microwave or 'Beam' related Weapons, and is exactly what those would do if directed to a flock of Birds.
> Even a conventional Radio Station, if Broadcasting, and, a Flock of Birds got too close to the Brodcast-Antenna, it would do this.


It does sound very like Microwave type energy.
Radio signals are quite often sent via "microwave links", but these usually need line of sight between transmitters & recievers. 
Are there any telecom towers in the area, or on the roofs of buildings ? Usually Microwave Tx & Rx are shaped like a vertically mounted Drum rather than dish.
While the radiation from this is normally well below any harmfull level, a surge or other fault could cause a "hot spot" which could literally overheat any birds flying into it. (Intentionaly made "Hot Spots" are in fact the way a microwave oven operates)
The size & length of time of this "hot spot" would be relatively small but it would depend on how long the bird was in direct line of the microwave beam and how hot the bird was in the first place. 
Since flying and expending energy, they would all be more susceptible to a sudden rise in temperature, (even for just a couple of seconds) some more than others, hence the panic from most & sadly sudden death of others as they passed through it. 
It wouldnt actually "cook" them, but their heart & lungs would give out mid-air
due to the stress of still trying to fly.


----------



## pdpbison

Brain and Nervus System can give out also in some even very brief exposures.


There have been a great deal of Weapons Development for intel, military, and LEO the last couple decades, increasing in every way, as it has gone, for vehicle mounted, shoulder mounted and hand held Weapons systems designed to stunn, incapacitate, damage or kill people.

Airplane mounted, Helicopter mounted and Satellite stationed 'energy' Weapons Systems also have been a big buzz for thirty years now for both generating effects on people ( and hence, any other Animals ), or on infrastructure.


Biological/Nervous System effects set to stun, damage or kill a person, would be greatly worse the smaller the Creature.


It was tacitly understood eighty or ninety years ago, that a 'Death Ray' was something that in theory could be developed, and, endless naive or early experiments of course were continuously being done since the 1920s anyway.


The advances in electronics and in technology genegerally have permitted the dream to become a reality since certainly the 1960s, and getting better, more compact, more specific in some cases, since.

Lots of Makets for various versions of these things, lots of prospective application if civil unrest, riot, war, subdueing/apprehending criminals, on and on.


A device intended only do stunn or excrutiatingly discomfort a person, would likely have far more serious effects on a small Bird.


It's a big subject, with many different kinds of devices or intended applications.


----------



## equinebliss

This has opened my eyes to an entirely new situation I was not aware of. It is scary to think I was that close to this type of activity but I imagine we are often blinded by things happening all around us everyday. 

Is this possibly the cause of the mass flocks that have fallen all over the world including the UK and Australia?


----------



## cubanlofts

For years the US,and their allies have experimented on things u guys wouldnt believe, pulse and waves r things of the past, for years the US have developed technology that u will only see on a movie theater, 25 years ago, the pentagon had the technology to destroy atomics heads while entering up atmosphere levels, the Aurora project, for example, or weather manipulation, is all within reach now, area 51 is nothing compare to Utah s underground facilities, or Alaska experimental station.
whatever it was, it was not rat poison, it would have take longer, ant it wouldnt have affected 5 birds at the same time, it seem s more like a neuro attack.


----------



## conditionfreak

I agree that it is unlikely an intentional or accidental poisoning. Just doesn't bring birds down from flight, dead. They land and then die a slower and painful death.

Nature can and does now and then, have quirks that we do not fully understand and can not explain yet. "Ball Lightning" is something most have never seen and many have never even heard about. There are other weird natural occurences having to do with magnetic pulses, solar flares and the like.

I am not one to get too into the the government conspiracy theories, but in this case as described, I would have to say that the use of some kind of experimental weapon or "thing" (something not necessarily a weapon), sounds possible. Heck. Some yahoo in that neck of the woods, could be working on a home made flying vermin extermination tool. To sell world wide to cities trying to get rid of pigeons. I am sure that someone, somewhere, is seeing dollar signs for something like that.

I am sure you will never know the for sure real answer. As it was a once in a lifetime sighting for you, and even if you did figure out what it might have been. No one is going to confirm it.

My best bet is something in nature that we just do not understand. Or some may understand, but not us here.

But who knows? What is that motto used by Ripley's? "Truth is stranger than fiction".


----------



## equinebliss

http://tinyurl.com/23ww2jl

Related??


----------



## Jay3

Link doesn't work. Says PAGE NOT AVAILABLE.


----------



## equinebliss

Sorry about that. Link has been corrected


----------



## abluechipstock

good ol' warfarin, it's the same as coumadin that people take, no wonder we see so many gi bleeds in people


----------



## cubanlofts

Yes, they say is weather related maybe, but black birds have being around in Arkansa in all kind of weather, it seems like the flock got into some bad food or water out of some industrial plant somewhere next to a river or something.


----------



## doveone52

Well, I read about the same time there was a giant fish kill in a nearby Arkansas river. Related? I would think so. Something going on up there!


----------



## Quazar

cubanlofts said:


> Yes, they say is weather related maybe, but black birds have being around in Arkansa in all kind of weather, it seems like the flock got into some bad food or water out of some industrial plant somewhere next to a river or something.


I have great difficulty believing that if it was poisoning it would affect 5000 birds in flight at around the same time. Not all those 5000 birds would eat or drink at the same place, and if it was a river related poisoning, it would have affected birds far outwith the limited area they were found. 

According to some news reports, it started happening before 4am. 
1 - They wouldnt normally be flying at that time in the morning.
2 - Birds dont fly when they are sick. 
3 - Birds and Animals are very aware when any danger is approaching.
so, something made them fly at that time.
Whatever it was, they obviously couldnt outfly it, which would suggest to me some sort of abnormal electrical weather phenomenon, that hit them mid flight.
Reports say they had trauma, but cant say whether that was from hitting the ground or otherwise.
As far as the fish go, it could be a separate incident, or possibly the river could be a grounding point for any electrical storm.
Not all elecrical storms are visible or have lightning so it is possible.
Would be interesting to see any abnormal elecrtro-magnetic readings from the area at that time.


----------



## equinebliss

*Now in Sweden*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-12118839


----------



## help with pigeo

I'm having a really hard time believing these birds were startled by fireworks and crashed into each other. We've all seen huge flocks of birds flying in syncronised chaos. every day in my backyard 30-40 pigeons cram into a 1'x1 1/2' covered platform feeder,they stand on each others backs. When they get startled they take off outta that little box like lighting, without a single injury. birds know how to fly, they dont crash into each other, especially with such for to kill themselves.
also there are now 2million fish dead in Maryland.


----------



## spirit wings

UFO?.... no really... it is disturbing and I hope they find out what is going on past and present..


----------



## Jay3

help with pigeo said:


> I'm having a really hard time believing these birds were startled by fireworks and crashed into each other. We've all seen huge flocks of birds flying in syncronised chaos. every day in my backyard 30-40 pigeons cram into a 1'x1 1/2' covered platform feeder,they stand on each others backs. When they get startled they take off outta that little box like lighting, without a single injury. birds know how to fly,* they dont crash into each other, especially with such for to kill themselves.*
> also there are now 2million fish dead in Maryland.


These birds were flying at night in the dark. They could conceivably crash into one another, and they could injure one another, but seems
kinda weird that so many, from so many places all at once. They are trying to blame fireworks for flushing them out of the trees, but why did this not happen last year or the year before with the fireworks?
Now millions of fish have washed up on Chesepeake Bay. They are blaming that on the water temp dropping suddenly. And Sweden had the birds falling from the sky too. And they didn't have bad weather or fireworks. What is going on?


----------



## cwebster

Equinebliss,
Your account of the pigeons falling is reminiscent of the blackbirds, brown cowbirds, and other birds "falling from the sky" in at least two other states (Louisiana and Kentucky) in the news this week. They blamed that on "fireworks" and "loud noises." ? I hope the poor things were not poisoned or anything. What is up, with the birds and fish (there were fish in Maryland that had a mass dieoff)?--Cindy


----------



## equinebliss

*This is interesting...*

Maps out all recent mass animal deaths.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=201817256339889828327.0004991bca25af104a22b


----------



## sreeshs

The autopsy confirmed there was no poisoning ?


----------



## pdpbison

help with pigeo said:


> I'm having a really hard time believing these birds were startled by fireworks and crashed into each other. We've all seen huge flocks of birds flying in syncronised chaos. every day in my backyard 30-40 pigeons cram into a 1'x1 1/2' covered platform feeder,they stand on each others backs. When they get startled they take off outta that little box like lighting, without a single injury. birds know how to fly, they dont crash into each other, especially with such for to kill themselves.
> also there are now 2million fish dead in Maryland.




I am in Downtown Las Vegas.


Used to be, a lot more BIG Firewroks going off from various Hotels or openings and holidays...than they do now, thankfully.


Anyway, when they'd get those huge Fireworks displays going, I could see quite a few Birds flying around in the semi-darkness, and, the next day, often enough, I would find one or two with injured Wings or sprained Legs or both, from collisions with Wires.


No way one would find thousands of 'dead' Birds, even if some happened to have had flying mis-haps in the darkness of Night form being startled.


You'd find some injured ones, m-a-y-b-e some very few dead ones, and, all the rest would have got through it alright and would not be seen on the ground.


----------



## pdpbison

equinebliss said:


> Maps out all recent mass animal deaths.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=201817256339889828327.0004991bca25af104a22b




Well...isn't that interesting...( or, suspicious that is...)


equinebliss...

Are you in Santa Cruz?


I just remembered I have some old friends off of Smith Grade there, who had Horses...maybe you know them?



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Msfreebird

spirit wings said:


> *UFO?....* no really... it is disturbing and I hope they find out what is going on past and present..


That was my first thought! 
I'm not falling for the 'fireworks' excuse OR 'poisoning' 
I hope they get their butts in gear and find the answer before more birds, fish, animals or people start dropping!
Next they'll be blaming it on the greenhouse effect


----------



## help with pigeo

it really burns me that they keep saying it was fireworks, period, end of story. Even so called professional avian specialists. I have one theory, kind of out there, but it crossed my mind so here it is.
there are a group of christian extremists who are travelling the country and the world, to promote the idea that they know the actual date of the rapture (if you believe in that sort of thing). I read an article about this just a few days before the birds in Arkansas. They say the date is May 21 I believe. Could they somehow, and I have NO idea how, be causing this in an attempt to create some sort of panic induced self fulfilling prophecy? I know how crazy that sounds so feel free to tell me I'm a loon. But at this point UFO's sound more likely than fireworks.


----------



## Quazar

equinebliss said:


> Maps out all recent mass animal deaths.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=201817256339889828327.0004991bca25af104a22b


There is nothing sinister about the recent Fish discoveries in the UK.
The recent bout of abnormally cold weather & snow we have had has been the cause of most of it. 
Lakes (& indeed some parts of rivers... se pic below) have been frozen over for longer periods of time. Trapped leaves under the ice continue to decay producing methane. Couple this with the lack of oxygen that cannot be absorbed into the water because of the Ice and the result is more or less straight forward. The fish drowned.

This is a pic taken by a friend of mine,.... NON running Water !!!


----------



## equinebliss

sreeshs - No autopsy was done on the birds that I witness fall. At the time I didn't think it was important enough and only took pictures. I went back later to see if they were still there and they were gone. Not sure if highway sweeping cleaned them up. Here are the pics I took. One of the birds had a broken neck, could have been caused when hitting the road. One of the birds had some road burn, probably from being hit by a car. There was one other car next to me that hit some of them. 

Phil - I'm 30 mins south of Santa Cruz so probably don't know your friends. Nice area to live though!

Spirit wings - Never thought I would consider this but yes, perhaps UFO's

Help with pigeo - Sounds far fetched but who knows! I can only hope they don't have skills to do this : )

The main reason I rule out environmental causes is because it appears the mass die-offs are breed specific. 

My boyfriend has been talking about vibrations lately. He explained how everything is in motion and can be effected by a specific vibrations. Consider the trumpets taking down the walls of Jericho. Can't make the connection but maybe its related?


----------



## equinebliss

*Now doves in Italy*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ead-fish-wash-Maryland-bay.html#ixzz1AMVPQmT9


----------



## lindylou

I have bad been following the news on the death of the redwing blackbirds in Arkansas and Louisianna plus the birds in Sweden since the story broke in early January. One thing is CERTAIN: all of these birds died experiencing TREMENDOUS STRESS and FRIGHT. It is not a natural occurence, but something drastically wrong and new......look to the dangerous one, the one who THINKS: man. Either we are screwing up the planet so drastically with global warming, depletion of the ozone layer that protects us from radiation and other harmful cosmic rays, or someone in government or some terrorist idiot sitting in his basement somewhere, (a terrorist member of some group) is experimenting with something.....it sickens me to even think about what they may have as their altimate goal, if it was a human deliberate act or acts.....


----------



## pdpbison

equinebliss said:


> sreeshs - No autopsy was done on the birds that I witness fall. At the time I didn't think it was important enough and only took pictures. I went back later to see if they were still there and they were gone. Not sure if highway sweeping cleaned them up. Here are the pics I took. One of the birds had a broken neck, could have been caused when hitting the road. One of the birds had some road burn, probably from being hit by a car. There was one other car next to me that hit some of them.
> 
> Phil - I'm 30 mins south of Santa Cruz so probably don't know your friends. Nice area to live though!
> 
> Spirit wings - Never thought I would consider this but yes, perhaps UFO's
> 
> Help with pigeo - Sounds far fetched but who knows! I can only hope they don't have skills to do this : )
> 
> The main reason I rule out environmental causes is because it appears the mass die-offs are breed specific.
> 
> My boyfriend has been talking about vibrations lately. He explained how everything is in motion and can be effected by a specific vibrations. Consider the trumpets taking down the walls of Jericho. Can't make the connection but maybe its related?




Well, these Pigeons appear to have wounds which did not occur form falling or hitting the ground.


How many Pigeons did you see fall to the ground? And, was there any sort of sound or any Feathers coming off them before or as they did so?

And, were they dead when hitting the Ground? NO thrashing or trying to stand or anything?





Kinda looks like what Buckshot would do...


----------



## pdpbison

equinebliss said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ead-fish-wash-Maryland-bay.html#ixzz1AMVPQmT9



Well...that's pretty odd indeed.


Many of the Dove Species have 'Blue' Eyelids and 'Blue' lips around the corners of their Mouth at the root of the Beak normally, so, hard to say what is being spoken of there with the 'blue', nor would a Beak turn bluish from Anoixia or Hypoxia, especially when it is Black.


All of these 'rsports' are about the worst quality of information one could hope for, not only from the reporting agencies, but, from the experts of these squirming furtive government lackies pressed into offering nonsense and smoke-blowing as 'explainations'...


An experienced and intelligent Avioan Vet could do a Necropsy in five minutes and have a lot of things to say, but, I doubt we are going to get anything from any of the appointed sources who's job it is to 'investigate'.


----------



## Feefo

The article described them as being turtle doves but the photos seem to be of collared doves. 

Collared doves will panic very easily and start to hyperventilate, but I don't think that would account for deaths in such large numbers.

This is really heartbreaking as well as frightening. 

Cynthia


----------



## equinebliss

The pigeons bounced when they hit the ground. There was no struggle or sign they were still alive. The fall was pretty substantial and they hit cement so I think the wounds (if you are referring to a broken neck) was from the impact. The birds were 'gathered' into a circle formation then shook violently just a second or two before falling. I would estimate that there was about 100 of them and I could find at least 5 died on the road (probably 10 or more actually fell). This was on a major highway so some were affected by traffic. Also, we only had a few minutes to check it out, highway patrol was pulling up behind us so we left. There were no feathers coming off that I could see. I don't think a buckshot could have gathered them in a ball form, caused them to panic and shake in one spot and selectively have a few birds fall. Also, wouldn't I hear it?


----------



## Quazar

equinebliss said:


> The birds were 'gathered' into a circle formation then shook violently just a second or two before falling.
> 
> 
> 
> Definately sounds weather orientated.
> Movement of and adjoining differences in air pressure is what causes tornadoes/hurricanes/cyclones etc. The reason you see them is they drag dust & debris into them.
> Now imagine the same on a smaller scale, and to far to drag dust from ground (which means you wouldnt see or feel them), but near enough to suck the pigeons in. This would gather them in circle formation, and the wind force around the event would shake their feathers & them violently, before throwing them out again.
> The lack of oxygen and sudden lower temperature in the depresurised area would either kill them or stun them and the fall would do the rest of the damage. Those lucky enough to regain some conciousness may well escape before hitting the ground.
> The problem I have is that those doing the necropsy are looking at the OBVIOUS and negecting to look for other issues.
Click to expand...


----------



## maniac

On a smaller scale perhaps but still weird and suspicious.

MONTREAL — More than 80 pigeons have keeled over and died at a farm near Quebec City for unknown reasons, the latest in a string of mysterious animal deaths around the world.

Environmental officials in the province say there’s no connection to a similar case in Arkansas, but Sylvain Turmel is wondering why he’s been picking up dead pigeons for more than two weeks on his farm in Saint-Augustine-de-Desmaures.

The first dead bird was found on Dec. 18. He’s since found more bodies on his roof and inside the barn.

“I was stunned,” he said.

“I went to see my tenant to ask whether he’d been feeding them poison. He ended helping me pick up 25 corpses. In the time it took us to collect them, five more had fallen. Authorities thought it might be gas. But that’s not possible.”

A spokesperson for the Ministry of Agriculture and Fisheries said tests are currently being performed at the animal pathology lab in the provincial capital.

“The cause right now isn’t known,” said Nicolas Begin. “It’s not related to what happened in the U.S. (But) we don’t see this sort of thing every day and we’re treating this as a serious matter.”

About 5,000 birds fell from the sky in Arkansas over the New Year’s weekend. That incident is part of a string of fish and animal deaths seen in the U.S. and Europe, including a case in Maryland where two million fish washed up on the shores of Chesapeake Bay earlier this month, blamed on a rapid drop in temperature.

In Quebec, firefighters and police visited Turmel’s property to check for fumes or criminal activity. Wildlife officials assured him the birds weren’t killed by the avian flu or the West Nile virus, but he’s been wary about touching them without gloves.

He said wildlife officials took seven of the dead birds for analysis and told him not to speak with the media. Still, the feisty landowner called a local radio station to recount the incident.

“There’s something going on,” he said. “This is not normal.”


----------



## Quazar

maniac said:


> On a smaller scale perhaps but still weird and suspicious..


The scale has nothing really to do with it, And nothing really suspicious if you apply logic to it.

The increase in internet use to search and find news will show up more incidents now than say 15-20 years ago when people relied more on newspapers and tv media. 
Back then, such stories probably wouldnt generate enough interest to be broadcast. 
Nowadays, the tv media are the biggest contributer to rumour and false reporting than anyone. (I'd even go as far as saying some of them probably "create" their own headlines). 
With the advanced communication technology at their fingertips, they can "link" things together instantly from around the world, which, 20 years ago wouldve taken longer and meant the subject was no longer topical, which meant only local areas would hear about local happenings.

Irregular weather patterns happen anywhere & everywhere at any time, and can be hard to predict.
The latest bouts of "wierd" weather has been all over the world recently.
UK - Is the coldest december since records began.
AUSTRALIA - Unprecedented Floods. etc etc.

These effects are global, so why shouldnt smaller things be global ?
Far more plausable and likely than some conspiracy weapons theory, which if you think about it carefully, would have to involve various international governments.
Hardly likely when they cant agree on other more important issues.


----------



## conditionfreak

Now it is Turtle Doves in Italy.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worl...eath-case.html

This one may actually be poisoning as the doves are said to have a blue coloring on their normally non blue beaks. But they don't know yet for sure.

Seems that the media is claiming this kind of stuff happens all of the time. But I don't blame the media. They just report what they are told by goverment officials. The day of investigative reporting is long gone.

If I was a reporter covering one of these stories. I would take one or two of these dead birds and have them autopsied and find out for myelf. But they don't do that. They just say what they are told. It makes their job so much easier and cheaper.

There are rumors that when George Bush was President and the bird flu was scaring the heck out of the entire world. That he "wanted" to cull most of the birds in the country, both wild and domestic, to curb that impending epidemic. That they thought could wipe out millions and millions of people. His (alleged) plan was to capture enough to repopulate the bird communities, and kill the rest.

I wonder. If this rumor is true. Could someone have invented a device to accomplish this task? Could the government still be working on this plan. For a possible future purpose, and testing in various locations? In case the bird flu mutated and popped up again. More deadly and more viral?

Just thinking out loud.

But you KNOW the government has someone thinking about just such a thing. No president wants millions to die on his watch. From anything.

Actually, thinking about it more. There is zero chance that there is not a plan in place, to do just such a thing. If they think they need to in the future. Someone was for sure tasked with the assignment of "how do we handle this bird flu epidemic if it gets out of hand". The obvious answer would be (along with saying "we need to develope a vacine agaisnt it, like we did during the anthrax scare after 9-11), would be to exterminate the carriers. The next statement would be "we could do that?" Followed by : "Sure. That would not be a problem. Except for the political backlash from the tree hugging crowd".

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## doveone52

A little off the subject, but I've always wondered if West Nile was introduced to the US as some experimental terrorist plan. As far as the recent episodes, Quazar may be onto something about relation to environmental changes. But if that were the case, don't you think officials would simply state that rather than the lame excuses-firworks? Seriously?


----------



## Quazar

doveone52 said:


> A little off the subject, but I've always wondered if West Nile was introduced to the US as some experimental terrorist plan. As far as the recent episodes, Quazar may be onto something about relation to environmental changes. But if that were the case, don't you think officials would simply state that rather than the lame excuses-firworks? Seriously?


Part of the problem with officials is that they probably do know what is happening enviromentaly wise, but if they were to admit that, then there would be even more pressure on them to step up the process of halting greenhouse gasses in productions etc. 
With the recent financial situation all over the world, certain bans or protocols derived from this would literally cripple certain aspects of the economy.


----------



## equinebliss

*Bye Bye Blackbird*

http://www.truth-out.org/bye-bye-blackbird-usda-acknowledges-a-hand-one-mass-bird-death67028


----------



## Msfreebird

More interesting reading 
http://www.naturalnews.com/031084_bird_deaths_holocaust.html
http://www.naturalnews.com/files/USDA-Bye-Bye-Blackbird.pdf


----------



## sreeshs

OMG


----------



## equinebliss

*Southern California massive fish die-off*

http://articles.cnn.com/2011-03-08/...ead-fish-sardine-school-massive-fish?_s=PM:US


----------



## kcmodena

*not*



maniac said:


> Still, the feisty landowner called a local radio station to recount the incident.
> 
> “There’s something going on,” he said. “This is not normal.”


Good for the landowner - because it is my feeling there is something very strange going on.
how many of your birds/pond fish/ or other small livestock have just dropped over dead en mass because of sudden temperature drops / fireworks / or gorging because you left the feed barrel open??
shoot - even tropical fish if shocked with sudden temperature changes in their tanks do not just drop - 
& I am not buying into the Bla Bla they are selling on the doves/redwing black birds / or the fish.
this is not normal.


----------



## Birdsong

I have had a similar experience with red-winged blackbirds.

I got a call from a friend who foind a lot of these birds in her yard. When she picked up a large one, it just trembled and died.

I forget the name of the poison, but it was specifically designed for blackbirds and to reduce their population so there would not be so much crop devastation. IT IS LEGAL, though you must aply for a permit.

I am certain they have similar poisons for other species, such as pigeons.


----------



## george simon

*It is not legal in all states while it may be legal in some farming areas. If you believe that that posion just killed black birds well then I have a bridge in Brooklyn for sale are you intrested.*GEORGE


----------



## pdpbison

'HAARP'...'WOODPECKER'...and related, various 'tweaks' they do or can do...along with other various energy weapons systems testing for the Navy, Airforce, Army, Intel...contractors testing apparatis casually, to show big wigs, on and on...

Other things too, other things stew...which are not 'fireworks' or 'cold snaps'...


----------



## meerkat16

Aliens....


----------

